# Grand Ballon and Route Des Cretes, Alsace



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

What a brilliant day!
Left Gerardmer in Lorraine and headed up the Route des Cretes over the Grand Ballon in Alsace up to 4600ft. I would like to say we climbed it on foot but just the last bit to the top which took about 45 min. The wind up there was about a force 10!
Bit hazy so photos are not brill. When we came down into the Alsace valley summer arrived proper and its 30 degrees! About time.
Currently on a little Aire at Hartmannswiller. Off to Colmar tomorrow.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

SOD OFF


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

motormouth said:


> SOD OFF


Yeah, I've got a better view than that from up on our roof where I'm fixing loose slates!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ner ner Na ner ner'

Just wait till we get to the Alps. I'm
Going to
pm you both photos every day.

I was going to say have a nice summer but stuff it! I hope it snows!


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Well it might as well blooming well snow. We've had thunder, lightning, torrential rain, my dogs soaking wet, my wife's kicking off 'cos there's nowt but football on TV, the cheap red wine I bought from Sainsbury's tastes like pee, we keep getting power cuts, it's my turn to cook, it's my turn to wash up, but hey, glad to see you are having fun. :twisted:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

That'll teach you to be a cheapskate. Get down to Lewis and coopers, get some decent wine and French cheese, turn on the heating and pretend your in France!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its too flipping hot now!

Had a bit of a manic day drove to Eguisheim about 4 miles from Colmar. Parked on a basket ball court for a change. The kids don't seem to mind and soon cleared off when we parked under their net! The French told me about this place. Charming little village.

Went to Colmar on the bike and got lost. Went down 3 bus lanes and through a red light.

Ended up back in the hills climbing up to some ancient chateaux. Bit cooler up there.

Back at the basket ball court now and its filling up with vans. The kids have moved to the tennis court but still managed to bounce their football off the roof of a German van which was good for a laugh.

Anywhere here is a lovely photo of Mrs D (rather than my ugly mug) today in Eguisheim.

So far the Alsace is ok but I much prefer the hilly bits. ITs a bit flat down here.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Don't complain about the heat you might regret it later.

Stayed at the basketball court on our visit, thought it was ok really, at least it was nice and quiet at night, next to the cemetary  We got the spot at the entrance with our own bit of lawn.
Equisheim was our favourite village but theres so many of them you can overdose on half timbered pretty buildings after a while can't you.

Pete


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Pete. I might have known you would have been there!

Yeah I'm wondering if it will get a bit samey. We are going to head off up the hills again tomorrow (hangover permitting), then check out some of the places you mention but I don't think it will be long before we head to the Austrian Alps via titisee and lake Constance.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We went to the Hartmannswiller one as well. :wink:

But it was full.  

So ended up at another nice one at Orschwihr.  

Pete


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ended up at hippolyte today and are parked in the spot below koenigsbourg castle with superb views. It just a wild camping spot really in the vineyards.

Went up to the castle on the bike. It doesnt look that high but the road just goes on and on! Checked later and it's nearly 2500 ft!

Going to do ribeauville, riquewihir and kayaersberg tomorrow but then can decide were to stay tomorrow night. It's a toss up between back here, up in the mountains to a wild spot between le bonhomme and st Marie aux mines or back through
Colmar, over the Rhine into Germany and by the river at breisach am Rhine.

Weather might decide it for us as although it's going to be hot again storms are
Forecast!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi Barry

Sounding good


have a lovely time
but I am a little bit drunk 

Mrs D shouldn't mind because she's gorgeous

will she share with me??

Aldra


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

This the one Barry?...

Loved St Hippolyte, had a few days there.

Pete


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

peejay said:


> This the one Barry?...
> 
> Loved St Hippolyte, had a few days there.
> 
> Pete


Yes. We are in exactly the same spot!

Aldra. You are a naughty girl. Plenty of me to go around!


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi Barry, looks like you're having another fab. trip. I'm already picking up tips for our next trip and we're only just back from France/Italy.
On your recommendation we visited lake Orta and had a great time-what a lovely place-so thanks for that. We came back into France via the col de Mont Cenis-very spectacular.
I'm looking forward to catching up on Hank the Tank when I get a bit more time.
Happy travelling
Cazzie.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Cazzi, glad you had a good trip will be picking your brains for our Sept trip, this time definitely Italy

Didn't make it out of France last time

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Glad you liked Orta Cazzie. I think it was on of our highlights last summer. Rowing out to the island in the yellow peril and swimming from someones villa jetty! 

Back up in the mountains today and did some more of the route des cretes on the bike much to the bemusement of some British bikers on 1200cc bmws who seemed a bit confused as how the two fellow Brits were flying up and down the hairpins at 4000 ft on a battered 100cc scooter! 

Spending the night at a fab wild spot at the top of the col de bagenellos, about 3000 ft up with a fantastic view down to the valley below. Only us and a friendly Dutch couple who we last saw on the basket ball court stopover in eguisheim.

Sadly it's chucking it down now. Oh well might as well watch the footie!

Hard life


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry, love following your trip

but we havent got a scooter so need some information regarding if you think it can be done in the van

nearly gave up on you when I saw that long haired guy running up a cliff

but decided to be faithful and share you with that gorgeous Mrs BarryD   

keep enjoying

Aldra


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Barry,

I'd skip Lake Konstanz if I were you, at least on the German side. The lake itself is beautiful, as are some of the smaller towns, but the beauty is hidden behind wall to wall HGVs and tacky campsites.

Titisee is much nicer.

Roger


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Lol!

If your asking about Orta Aldra then the free sosta at the top of the sacra Monte is a bit of a hike downhill to the town and the lake but I imagine your dead fit so no problem. The 24 chapels at the top and the fantastic view from the top are an easy walk from te sosta just below. I think there maybe one of those daft little trains that seem to at every resort in Europe now so you can hop on that I think.

A couple of small campsites by the lake as well.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Pomme1

I agree, over commercialised, impossible to get close to unless on a over expensive camp-site, that sites motor homes in the car park miles from the lake, toilets and showers and charges them the same 

There is an aire on a campsite, it isn't the best bit of the lake but you can access it through the campsite and its fairly cheap Takeaway food available

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Aldra if you mean the route DES cretes in Alsace then it's all dead easy in the van. Plenty of stop offs and good roads

Lake konstanz we have been before in 2009. We are only passing through on route to Austria but we liked the German side. Unerlingan badmon and meersberg are cracking


----------

